# The Oddville Press...



## Mike C (Feb 14, 2014)

...is back; revamped, restaffed, revitalised and ready for submissions. There's a shiny brand new edition available for free download too - http://www.oddvillepress.com/


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 14, 2014)

Oooh downloading now. An irresistible name.


----------



## Sam (Feb 14, 2014)

Fair play, Mike. Eager to get stuck in to some quality stuff. If she has as big a launch as she did to start with, it will be quite something.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mike C (Jul 22, 2014)

Just an update; we're now two issues into the relaunch, and we've scored over 10,000 downloads. 

Also you can now hang out with staff and contributing authors at the Oddville Café - http://www.oddvillecafe.com


----------



## Mike C (Sep 27, 2014)

Further update:

The new issue is out, and it's gorgeous, and it's free.







download your own free copy here - http://www.oddvillepress.com


----------



## dither (Oct 4, 2014)

I like the look of that, but that word " download", scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Cran (Oct 4, 2014)

We'll try and put the word out, Mike. 



Mike C said:


> Further update:
> 
> The new issue is out, and it's gorgeous, and it's free.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (Oct 4, 2014)

dither said:


> I like the look of that, but that word " download", scares the hell out of me.



I can vouch for it. It's a clean download. Some great reads in there.


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 8, 2014)

Mike

I'm so happy that the oddville press is back. I thought about it many times . My one regret in this internet world was when I let the oddville press fold due to my lack of time. Hooray for the Oddville Press

Your ex Editor 
bob


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike C said:


> ...is back; revamped, restaffed, revitalised and ready for submissions. There's a shiny brand new edition available for free download too - http://www.oddvillepress.com/



Thanks! Checking it out now!


----------

